# Как найти врача мануальной терапии?



## Лиана Наумова (22 Май 2011)

Подскажите,как найти хорошего врача мануальной терапии,к которому и на следующий сеанс пойдешь...Если нет рекомендаций знакомых, неужели только методом "тыка"?


----------



## Дмитрий Игоревич (22 Май 2011)

Вы где живете??


----------



## Лиана Наумова (24 Май 2011)

В городе Уфа.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Май 2011)

В другой вашей теме, Лиана, я уже дал краткое описание врача мануальной терапии, к которому можно обращаться за помощью. Уверен, что в Уфе Вы сможете найти нужного специалиста. "Кто ищет,тот всегда найдет!"


----------



## Viktor09 (24 Май 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> "Кто ищет,тот всегда найдет!"


Только вопрос сколько времени на это уйдёт.


----------

